# أنقل أى بيانات من الأكسيل الى الاوتوكاد فى أقل من 5 ثوانى ( بالفيديو )



## hosh123 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

أعضاء منتدانا الحبيب أسعد الله أوقاتكم 
اليوم أتيت لكم بمعادله أكسيل نستطيع من خلالها نقل أى بيانات من الأكسيل الى الاوتوكاد فى أقل من 5 ثوانى.........

 أى عدد من النقاط 

كتابه أسماء النقاط على الرسم

كتابه منسوب النقاط على الرسم

رسم النقاط فى خط line

رسم النقاط فى خط poly line 

وكل هذا فى ملف أكسيل واحد مساحته أقل من 1 ميجا ..

مع إمكانيه التحكم فى حجم الخط ودرجه دورانه فى الأكسيل ...

وذلك على الرابط المعتاد :

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/A6G2w770/sharing.html

المعادله بإسم :

DATA FROM EXCEL TO AUTOCAD

منتظر أرائكم وتقييمكم​


----------



## Yasin88 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو منك يا اخي ان ترد على سؤالي كما وعدتني وهو كيف تخرج بالاكسل نتيجة نصف المقطع اليسار بالسالب ( - ) .وارج منك الاهتمام بسؤالي لانني منتظر اجابتك. وشكرا لك


----------



## garary (19 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك .............


----------



## Yasin88 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي hosh123
جمعة مباركة علينا وعليك وعلى جميع المسلمين
ارفق لك ملف ( مثال ) لما طلبت وارجو منك لو سمحت تشرح لي المعادلة
انا خريج جديد ومنكم نستفيد
وشكرا لك


----------



## osama.abas (19 نوفمبر 2010)

دائما في تقدم انشاء الله ....وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## hosh123 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

أخى ياسين أنا قمت بحل المعادله لك بشكل بسيط لأن المعادله الخاصه بى لا تنفع فى تلك الحاله ومرفق لك المف مشروح فيه ما تم وإذا اردت أى تعديل أو شرح أخر بلغنى وأسف على تأخيرى


----------



## mostafammy (19 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## MOAIYED (19 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## odwan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## عزمي حماد (19 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا
​


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (19 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ولك


----------



## Yasin88 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووور وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## hosh123 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى العزيز حازم وكذلك أخى ياسين


----------



## م. عبدالرحمن محمد (5 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي على الجهد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (5 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Jamal (7 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## aboalm (7 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (8 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجارى التحميل


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (8 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (8 ديسمبر 2010)

اية الجمال دة
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## emad_ali (9 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اخي العزيز على هذه المواضيع والمعادلات المفيدة


----------



## mustafasas (9 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hany_meselhey (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## hosh123 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم أخوانى الاعزاء 
وانتظروا منى الجمعه القادمه موضوع مهم جدااااااا


----------



## المهندس رحم (16 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## garary (16 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## elfaki (27 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## محمد سرايجي (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الملف


----------



## adel azam (28 ديسمبر 2010)

ممتاز / ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## sasaa200 (8 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (18 فبراير 2011)

مشكووور جدا


----------



## sasakhalifa (5 مارس 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل الرجاء اعادة تحميله بسرعة للأهمية


----------



## hosh123 (5 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أخى الكريم الرابط يعمل وقد قمت بتجرته الأن وعلى العموم ها هو الرابط مرة أخرى
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/A6G2w770/sharing.html


----------



## KHALED_ ALI (15 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير..........شكرا جزيلا


----------



## العسيلاتى (15 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووورين


----------



## رامى ابوهيف (16 مارس 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hisham habeeb (16 مارس 2011)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك
*


----------



## حماده السامولي (16 مارس 2011)

معادلة غاية في الروعةجزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## مى محمود الديب (6 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## مى محمود الديب (6 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مى محمود الديب (6 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فالكون (7 أبريل 2011)

كيف يكون بعض النقاط امامها سالب وهى r وبعضها ليس امامها سالب وهى l


----------



## hosh123 (7 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أخى فالكون وضح لى ما تريد بمثال


----------



## صقر الهندسه (19 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا.. مع خالص الود


----------



## صقر الهندسه (30 أبريل 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررا،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## صقر الهندسه (30 أبريل 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررا،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## hosh123 (4 يونيو 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## سهيل البابلي (8 يوليو 2011)

الف الف شكر اخي العزيز


----------



## falconsky2008 (11 يوليو 2011)

ألف شكر على الموضوع القيم والرائع


----------



## hosh123 (17 أغسطس 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أبو ماجد (14 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك وطريقة ممتازه والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمدعاطف (20 نوفمبر 2011)

اعظم ملف اشتغلت بيه 
الله يبارك فيك


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (21 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حصان طروادة (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*good job*

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## مهندس احمد بغدادي (21 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس رواوص (21 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## علي الدبس (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**

*​شششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج زززززيل اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجزيلاااا ااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجز يلاااا ااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
*مشكور
مـشكـور
مــشكــور
مـــشكـــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور**
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور**
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور
مـشكـور
مشكور*​​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​


----------



## أحمد سعيد سلام (16 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرااا


----------



## أبوتقي (30 مارس 2012)

علي الرغم أنني لاأستخدم هذه الطريقة لأنني أعتمد علي السيفل أو اللاند 
الا أن هذا المجهود رائع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عادل المعكوف (23 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## suhaib82 (3 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
مايفتح الفايل معي !؟


----------



## hosh123 (3 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم
جرب الرابط ده
http://jumbofiles.com/user/fingerprintvideos/76944/%D9%85%D8%B9%D8%A7%D8%AF%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%AA%20%D8%A7%D9%83%D8%B3%D9%8A%D9%84%20%D9%87%D9%86%D8%AF%D8%B3%D9%8A%D8%A9


----------



## wad ali (4 يونيو 2012)

ممتاز


----------



## cr710 (28 يوليو 2012)

*كم انت مهندس عظيم ممتاز*


----------



## abosima (31 يوليو 2012)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا​


----------



## abosima (31 يوليو 2012)

ممتاز


----------



## IBRAHIMTAKI (10 فبراير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## sonixbon (13 نوفمبر 2013)

مساء الخير :56:
لو سمحت انا محتاجة ليسب يقوم بنقل مناسيب الأرض الطبيعية من الأتوكاد الى الأكسل 
فهل يوجد ليسب يقوم بهذا ؟
شكرا جدا


----------



## hosh123 (13 نوفمبر 2013)

sonixbon قال:


> مساء الخير :56:
> لو سمحت انا محتاجة ليسب يقوم بنقل مناسيب الأرض الطبيعية من الأتوكاد الى الأكسل
> فهل يوجد ليسب يقوم بهذا ؟
> شكرا جدا



السلام عليكم 

الحل بدون ليسبات هتلاقيه فى الفيديو ده 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mA2tzY5t4W8


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم لا ينفع مالا ولا بنون
كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان فى الميزان حبيبتان الى الرحمن
_سبحان الله وبحمده ـ سبحان الله العظيم_​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالله عبيد 2014 (5 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

